# Scion tC, Eclipse 8053, LPG 26, Seas CA18RNX, Adire Tempest



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

The following pictures are from my install earlier this year, Yes i never finished it, but plans have changed, and its time to swap out things......The next coming install will be much better, cleaner, and actually a 4way total.

But here are my tC pictures.

Hope you enjoy.

This is my Install of my Eclipse 8053, LPG 26's in the pillar getting [email protected] (images very nicely). These tweets will stay unless i can eventually get ahold of some DIYMA Tweets. Notice the Dashmat aswell.










This was my Eclipse 8053, Awesome SQ HU, straight processing in all its glory, Full 10Band PEQ, and did i say an Awesome SQ HU. Upgrading to a 2din IVA-W200 and H701 Combo.










Picture of the Left LPG 26, There are Seas CA18RNXs in the doors heavily deadened behind the factory Doorpanel and grill, They are recieving [email protected] They will be replaced by a pair of Adire Extremis 6.4's for dedicated midbass duty getting [email protected] each. Also a pair of DIYMA Dome 2" will be placed in the kickpanels for dedicated midrange duty and will recieve 82rms @4ohms.










Same as before but a picture of the Right side. Again the Seas CA18RNX's are behind the factory grill. They will be replaced by Extremis 6.4's as well as you can actually see the position that the Diyma 2" dome will reside in the kickpanel panel up near the dash.










This would be a picture of my Sub box amp rack, and voltage display, i never got around to finishing up the molding and making it look really nice, There is a Next 4.400 and 2.400 being ran off of a 0awg powerwire. Another 2.400 will be added to the mix in the new install.










And finally this is a rear shot of my Adire Tempest Dual 8ohm getting [email protected] The box is much larger than i can afford anymore, so a downsizing is in effect, This Tempest is in a 4.3cf sealed enclosure and will be soon replaced by a DIYMA Ref. 12", getting 500rms as well.










Granted this was my first true install, the next install i will be doing will hopefully be much nicer and more stealthy, as well as having a finished look, hopefully.

Anyway this is a firsrt timer install done last summer, Thanks for looking BTW.

Sure wish i could get the pictures to show up, but they work if you click on the links.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Not bad at all. Looks very good.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Thanks, when i was installing it, i ripped the interior out, laid deadener, did my install completely during the mornings, stopped everyday at 2pm, went to work till 11-12pm at night, and rinse and repeated over the span of 3-4weeks to get where i was.......I did it all myself b/w work and juggling summer classes. Can't wait to start the new one, this time it WILL be finished, just need to figure out how to arrange the rear to give me back plenty of cargo area........something i don't exactly have right now with that honker of a box. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks great. Makes me miss my Next amps.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks good!
Now that is a BIG sub enclosure!!!!!  

Remembering your thread on your amp stacking idea, it seems you can fit three amps side by side in the same orientation that you currently have (unstacked). You've probably already considered this, but why not mount your amps to the back of the rear seat vertically, and then put DIYMA in a custom FG enclosure in one of the corners? You may even be able to squeeze the H701 on the back seat, or you could place it (and power/distribution) in the other rear corner of the vehicle. Then you would have a clean install with spare tire saved and cargo space to boot. The only downside when you fold the seat down, the amps would be (more) exposed.

Another last option is to mount an amp or two under the front seats. Since all your adjustments will be with the W200, you shouldn't have to access the amp controls at all after initial gain setting. I don't know how cramped it is under your seats though.

Just a couple of thoughts. Good Luck nonetheless and keep us posted.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice work man, good job. How does it sound?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Thanks buddy, i never really though about putting them on the back seat, i generally don't put my seats down much, but right now my idea is to put my sub in the rear corner, FG'd into the right side of the rear, back near the taillights, put the sub amp right near it, on another baffle, sorta on the side of the box.......parallel to the side of the car.......On the other side, do the same, but make room for 2 amps instead of a sub amp, it would be amp amp, processor under the floor, this would allow the heatsinks to be visible, and disapate air, all amp controlls pointed to the top, hatch cover just above the amps covering them up, but it would require me to do alot of MDF pressfitting and cutting and the sort.......I'll try to find some pictures on the scion forums around the net and post them to give you an idea.......I'm only going with a 1cf enclosure for the diyma so i'm sure it won't be enormous like the tempest box. This would allow me to get to the spare like i want, have things look nice, and still really clean and all. And show off my amps as they are (not much to look at but still, 3amps lol).

I'll post the picture later tongith if i can find it of what i'm thinking about. Ok it was easier to find than i thought......

Sub on right side, 2.400 where the Scion Logo is.










On the Left side, where sub and logo are would be both my 4.400 and 1 of my 2.400's










Just sorta think it would be difficult to make the look VERY VERY symetrical as far as aesthetics go.

BTW any idea on phasing with a side firing sub?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Well how did it sound......arcl100 has my 8053 on the way......but it did sound phenominal for a beginner in DIY work.....much better than i thought it was gonna sound........on to the next step 4way 

Only thing i could complain aobut though was the huge peak around 70hz that my tempest had, granted it was a HT sub, but i couldn't get rid of the peak, but overall it blended very nice with a 63hz 12db slope. CA18's on a 18db 63hz point, and no LP on it at the top end.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

hey those look like scorpion X rcas. am I right?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Actually they are 2 Knukonceptz Klarity, and the other (blue) i forget, but i do think its either Knu or mabey Lightning Audio (decently old, mabey 4yrs old)


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Aug 19, 2006)

I've lurked a long while here, and just had to register to ask where did you find the pictures of those Scion sub boxes on each side? Those are wonderful.

I saw they come from Ed Ng's site, which leads to Silentpcreview, another site I like to read a lot. But I don't know where to go from there.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Well i found them more specifically at www.yoursciontc.com, in a show your subwoofer thread. Gave me a good idea when i saw them, so i had to grab those pics.......i messeged him about them and he had them made for himself from a shop over in Cali somewhere, not sure.

Anyway hope i can pull off a decent rendetion of that type of install in the rear.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

should be pretty easy to do.. i wish i knew man.. i just did a set like that in a tc ill see if i can get him back in for some pics except we painted them silver to match the car he liked the glossy look of the fiberglass better, had i known i could have easily knocked out a second set while we had his car.. but they looked pretty much identical on both sides.. he brought us those same pics and asked what we could do, except we made then just a touch longer almost right up to the back seat and we were able to sink in the amps in them as well.. looked awsome when done and super clean...


----------

